

Contraceptive Used in Africa May Double Risk of H.I.V. - tatianajosephy
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/04/health/04hiv.html

======
sosuke
It's a non-condom contraceptive. Are they more likely to contract HIV after
using this due to an increase in unprotected sex or is it actually a part of
the chemical process that increases HIV contraction even when using condoms.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
It sounds like the latter, which is _really_ bad if it's the case. My sister
is involved in public health in Zambia and I have a message out to her for
clarification. I hope she can offer some more information on the matter, but
it's 6:45AM there right now.

------
briandear
What does this have to do with Hacker News?

~~~
bkudria
The HIV pandemic is a complex multi-institutional problem that affects
millions of people world-wide. It's an extremely complex system with real-
world consequences, and therefore it is fascinating. If you don't think the
story belongs on HN, vote other stories up.

From the guidelines:

"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

